

Animating the New Parse About Page - Madness64
http://blog.parse.com/2013/01/10/animating-the-new-parse-about-page/

======
gkoberger
Here's another similar article by the same guy, Christophe Tauziet:
[http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/09/animating-the-cloud-
modules...](http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/09/animating-the-cloud-modules-
icon/)

~~~
Madness64
Thanks for sharing this, Gregory!

------
tiredoffps
Yuck. It's like designers are going crazy with animations just like when they
learned about drop shadows, it's too much. Keep it simple and minimal. I
checked their homepage and the animation of the silver box brings too much
attention to it as well. You want the user to click on the green join now
button but instead you bring attention to a graphic? The UX doesn't make any
sense.

Animate what's important....not things just because you can.

~~~
Madness64
That's actually a good point, and we're currently working at getting rid of
this animation for this exact same reason. Sorry if you had a bad experience
because of that.

We like using CSS animations as long as they don't hide any content, because
we think they create a much more enjoyable experience on our marketing pages.
We try to use them only when it makes sense, and in that case, indeed, it does
not. Thanks for the feedback.

------
georgemcbay
I was so ready to be the critical complaining guy in this thread... animated
web pages are one of my top "don't do things just because you can" pet peeves.
But the animation here is actually fine, it isn't hindering my access to
content, it isn't jumping around and forcing me to look at it, etc.

Nicely done.

To others that would like to add some dynamic animation to their pages: take
notes! keep it subtle.

------
FredFredrickson
The top animation doesn't seem to be working in Firefox 18 on OS X 10.8.2. The
glowing box works, however.

~~~
Madness64
Yeah, sorry about that. Some of the CSS3 features I use are not supported by
Firefox yet. I'm explaining that in the blog post.

